

AutoTagger--making tagging on Facebook easier - kelkabany
http://www.new.facebook.com/apps/application.php?id=52782630253

======
kelkabany
Hi everyone,

This is a startup I have been working on with two friends. We're all UC
Berkeley 2008 graduates. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!

Ken

------
ikhare
I had a chance to use this app as an early beta and have been thoroughly
pleased. It is now my method of choice for tagging albums.

------
akd
Does this do the actual face recognition and assign a tag automatically?

~~~
kelkabany
We're currently working on face recognition. Facebook's existing tags are a
great training set :) In the meantime, the application detects faces and gives
you a much more efficient (and pretty!) interface for tagging since the faces
are known.

